# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  What do you guys and girls think this is??

## BRADS

second pic is just so you can see what is there, be interested to see what you think is in the first pic.

----------


## kiwijames

The Kaweka panther has been pushed south!

----------


## Toby

Is it a dog?

----------


## Spudattack

Aardvark?

----------


## GravelBen

Lamb?

----------


## BRADS

> Is it a dog?


to start with I thought you and Gibo had found one of the cameras and where dressed like aliens taking the piss  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I'm with Gravel ben,one of you sheep bro.   And the guy on the right looks like B.V with his grandson. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Lamb?


Yeah I think you got it

----------


## Gibo

Lamb via condensated lens ya tripper

----------


## BRADS

> Lamb via condensated lens ya tripper


Go play with your plastic gun! In fact there's a photo of it here want to see :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

White pig ?

----------


## Dundee

No dwarfs in gummies thats a relief. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like a lamb quartering on seeing the lambs left side or if you use your imagination someone sitting quartering on seeing the persons right side, knee shoulder and head .appears to be leaning forward with arms between legs... if you use your imagination.

----------


## screamO

Lamb. 
VC, You would have to have a bloody good imagination to come up with anything like that :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its the outline, looks like someone silhouetted with the sun on their back.

----------


## screamO

You must have more pics than I have :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Its the outline, looks like someone silhouetted with the sun on their back.


Yep bending down gutting a Deer.... But it is a Lamb by the look of it...

----------


## screamO

> Yep bending down gutting a Deer.... But it is a Lamb by the look of it...


Na, still can't see it.

----------


## BRADS

> Na, still can't see it.


Look closer :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep bending down gutting a Deer.... But it is a Lamb by the look of it...


Good reminding, I need to make a call!

----------


## 199p

100% a Lamb

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Yep bending down gutting a Deer.... But it is a Lamb by the look of it...


Or tying shoelaces etc

Any blood there at that possie

----------


## BRADS

> Or tying shoelaces etc
> 
> Any blood there at that possie


So many deer photos it got boring :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

How many walked up the track in front of and str8 after toby and i?  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> How many walked up the track in front of and str8 after toby and i?


only 3 bro they where laughing at your gun from what I could see :Grin:

----------


## peril 787b

Nah, it's Gollum, my preciousis...

----------


## Gibo

> only 3 bro they where laughing at your gun from what I could see


And I bet they dont bother moving when you are near cause they can see your mag and trigger back at the shed  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Only one pic from the camera that Saturday?

----------


## BRADS

Funny guy :Have A Nice Day: 
I guess they'd no if I had my trigger and mag they'd be dead cause it's not a pos tikka :Have A Nice Day: 
On a serious not there seems to be lots of deer around, big numbers everywhere, all through the Ruahines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Funny guy
> I guess they'd no if I had my trigger and mag they'd be dead cause it's not a pos tikka
> On a serious not there seems to be lots of deer around, big numbers everywhere, all through the Ruahines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant wait for some hard evidence next time round  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Cant wait for some hard evidence next time round


You will be challenged with 92mph winds  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Cant wait for some hard evidence next time round


Did you not see 10+ deer on the last trip?
It was just your lack of gun that caused the lack of evidence bro :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You will be challenged with 92mph winds


Well if it is that extreme again im keen to drag your short ass up there and watch you fly!  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Did you not see 10+ deer on the last trip?
> It was just your lack of gun that caused the lack of evidence bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not what i meant, hard evidence of your blasers superiority  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> Not what i meant, hard evidence of your blasers superiority


It would be rude of the Guide to shoot all the deer :Have A Nice Day: 
I'm also keen to see Dundee fly off the West Point with a beer box in each arm :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

He probably would! Did I or neckers tell you as me and him were coming down that steep part and it has a sharp bend the wind almost flipped the bike? 

I still talk about that crazy wind to my mates.

----------


## Dundee

> It would be rude of the Guide to shoot all the deer
> I'm also keen to see Dundee fly off the West Point with a beer box in each arm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should anchor me but the rifle will be left at home. I love jumping from heights cause a short ass doesn't get off the land often enough. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Marsh Insurance aren't setting up a Dannevirke office?

----------


## Dundee

Nah they must of missed the pole that got that big blow :Grin:

----------


## stumpy

could it be a bird on the fence and the perspective makes it look like its on the ground past the fence ? .....

----------


## sako75

ET phone home

Goat?

----------


## K95

It's a squatch for sure.

----------

